# Best place to drop a boat near Pensacola Pass?



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I have fished the pass a few times, but I have a smaller vessel and normally drop on 17th near the 3MB. it's quite a hike over to the pass in my smaller boat, so I was hoping to find a boat drop closer to the pass. Can anyone provide an address or location of a drop closer to the pass than the one near the 3 mile bridge? It doesn't have to be right there but somewhere in between the 3MB and the pass would be better. Thanks.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

JasonL said:


> I have fished the pass a few times, but I have a smaller vessel and normally drop on 17th near the 3MB. it's quite a hike over to the pass in my smaller boat, so I was hoping to find a boat drop closer to the pass. Can anyone provide an address or location of a drop closer to the pass than the one near the 3 mile bridge? It doesn't have to be right there but somewhere in between the 3MB and the pass would be better. Thanks.


You can try Shoreline, but it's about the same distance as launching from 17th St., iirc. The ride from there is probably less rough.

There's Sherman Cove, but that is military. 

There are some places in west Pcola, but it's not worth it depending on where you live.


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

Navy point would be closer.
It is located just North of the main entrance to the Pensacola Naval Air Station.
Google earth will give you a good view!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Navy Point will get you a couple miles closer than 3 mile but you still have to run in that chop east of the base. Shorline is good because you can hung the shore which is a little less bumpy but it is the same distance than 3 mile bridge. The only other option is galvez landing at interarity point. It is a nice ride over but you have a long no wake zone you have to traverse through.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Navy point or Galves.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Galvez will give you the most protected ride, but then you must deal with the first 10-15 min being in a no wake zone.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Sherman Cove, just tell them your going to the Museam.:thumbup:*


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Love that location but ...Going to the museum with boat in tow??


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *Sherman Cove, just tell them your going to the Museam.:thumbup:*


Going to museum with boat in tow........
Don't think they will fall for that one...:no:


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

kahala boy said:


> Going to museum with boat in tow........
> Don't think they will fall for that one...:no:



It depends on the gaurd:thumbsup: i've been able to do it once...i just use Shoreline, although navy point has one of the nicest boat ramps around in terms or ease of use...Just make sure you lock your truck up good and tight if you are at Navy Point...


----------

